# File this under "If ye know these things, happy are you if you do them"



## Israel (Nov 27, 2018)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-intimidating-bully/?utm_term=.f70cfe76c211

There's a lesson in this somewhere...about as subtle as banging your thumb with a hammer.

Expertise seems an extremely hot commodity to handle...especially if you think you got it.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 27, 2018)

I THINK I HAVE A ANSWER !
Scienet has all the answers ! Or maybe !No wait ! Maybe we should be examining the one ,who examined the one ,that examined the one ,that examined the one , who examined the one , who was supposed to examine the one. Then we can start a group to look at all the other possibilities of the others , who will need a group to examine them ! 

Or get back to Judeo-christian values , which ever is easier !


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 27, 2018)

Could one really make themselves less power hungry and more empathetic?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 27, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Could one really make themselves less power hungry and more empathetic?



As a conscious choice? I believe, yes.


----------



## Israel (Nov 28, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> As a conscious choice? I believe, yes.



An appetite would need change, no? Or a perception of what _power is _and/or the significance and meaning of what empathy (being able to identify _with another_) is.

At _one time _one appeared so very inviting to its discovery and possession, even presenting as necessity in our presumed recognition of it. As has been said in regard to money (one form misconstrued often, of power) one need not have either much, _nor any_ really...to be "greedy" for it. It is not dependent on a man _having any _at all to initiate its lust.

Is it hard for any man to consider how in a certain mind power and empathy seem so very exclusive of one another?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 28, 2018)

I believe that, for better or worse, people and their mindset can change...


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 28, 2018)

Israel said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-intimidating-bully/?utm_term=.f70cfe76c211
> 
> There's a lesson in this somewhere...about as subtle as banging your thumb with a hammer.
> 
> Expertise seems an extremely hot commodity to handle...especially if you think you got it.


According to the article her “superpower is vision”

One man’s vision of peace is another man’s vision of war.

Was it her vision to be empathetic in order to be compassionate or the tool to exploit one’s weakness?


----------



## Israel (Nov 28, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> According to the article her “superpower is vision”
> 
> Was it her vision to be empathetic in order to be compassionate or the tool to exploit one’s weakness?



That is the question with which we are all faced in any of our "knowing", is it not?
And it is a great one.
To what end is any man's knowing?

...and none escape the facing of it.


----------

